# Tomahawk Unspupported component-family



## Mary (3. Mrz 2012)

Hi,

ich versuche Tomahawk einzubinden, allerdings funktioniert das nicht so ganz, so bald ich die myfaces-api und myfaces-impl libs einbaue bekomme ich den Fehler:


```
Unspupported component-family/renderer-type: javax.faces.Output/javax.faces.Html
```

Wenn ich die libs wieder rausnehme ist der Fehler weg, aber meine Tomahawk-Komponenten werden nicht
korrekt angezeigt.

Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## tagedieb (3. Mrz 2012)

Tja welche Versionen von MyFaces und Tomahawk verwendest du den? Bist du sicher, dass die kompatibel sind? Was fuer ein Server verwendest du? Sind auf dem Server eventuell schon die JSF Implementation von (Sun Mojarra) deployt?


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal das Beispiel asuprobiert, das läuft mit folgenden libs:
tomahawk-1.1.11.jar
myfaces-api-1.1.8.jar
myfaces-impl-1.1.8.jar

wenn ich das ganze jetzt mit meinem Projekt diesen libs probiere bekomme ich den Fehler:

```
pm org.apache.catalina.core.standardcontext start internal
schwerwiegend: error listenerstart
```

ich verwende Facelets in diesem Projekt, weiß nicht ob das das Problem ist.

Ich hatte vorher die javax.faces.jar noch drin, aber die hat den Fehler:

```
java.lang.illegalstateexception: kein R3griff f3r javax.faces.application.applicationfactory gefunden
```
verursacht, also hab ich die mal rausgenommen, wie auch:
jsf-api.jar und
jsf-impl.jar


woher könnte der Fehler kommen?


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

Gemäs WIKI müssten die Facelets bereits in Tomahawk integriert sein: Use_Facelets_with_Tomahawk - Myfaces Wiki

Ich würde jedoch Tomahawk-2.0/MyFaces-2.0 verwenden.


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

> Ich würde jedoch Tomahawk-2.0/MyFaces-2.0 verwenden



Tomahawk-2.0?
Ich finde auf der MyFaces Seite nur tomahawk-1.1.11.jar

Habs auch mit den myfaces.jars 2.0.1 und der neusten 2.1.6 probiert, bekomm allerdings den selben Fehler.

Habs auch schon laut:
CompatibilityMatrix - Myfaces Wiki

mit  tomahawk-1.1.10 und myfaces.jars 2.0.1 probiert, ging auch nicht


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

Versuch's mit Tomahawk für JSF 2.0. 

MyFaces Tomahawk 1.1.11 for JSF 2.0 (zip)	 *tomahawk20-1.1.11-bin.zip*

Im Examples package gibt es auch die 2.0 Version die du verwenden kannst: *myfaces-example-simple20-1.1.11.war*


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

aso die, ne mit der gehts auch nicht, hatte ich auch schon probiert, wieder der selbe Fehler.


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

Hast du mal das Tomahawk 2.0 Example ausprobiert? Bei mir läuft die ohne Probleme auf dem Tomcat 7.22

myfaces-example-simple20-1.1.11.war

Ansonsten zeig mal alle deine Abhängigkeiten? Welche Libraries verwendest du sonst noch? Welchen Server benutzt du?


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

> Hast du mal das Tomahawk 2.0 Example ausprobiert?



Also das ist bei mir ziemlich fehlerhaft, eclipse meldet da 10 Fehler, dass imports fehlen, dass was mit der faces-config nicht stimmt, etc. Das ist bestimmt noch mal ein eigenes Projekt das zum Laufen zu bringen.

Server hab ich den Tomcat 7.0.25

Weitere libs die ich verwende:
aopalliance.jar
cglib-2.0-rc2.jar
dom4j-1.4.jar
el-impl-2.2.jar
jta.jar
log4.jar
standard-1.1.2.jar

und halt die restlichen, die bei der tomahwak.jar dabei waren.

ansosnten, wie gesagt, die  jsf-api.jar, jsf-impl.jar und javax.faces.jar hatte ich vorher noch drin, hab
ich aber rausgenommen


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

Ich würds mal direkt auf den Tomcat installieren, ohne Eclipse.
Das .war file einfach in den Tomcat -Folder 'webapps' und den server mit dem startscript bin/startup.bat starten. Dann sollte es eigentlich laufen. Es dann in Eclipse zu konfigurieren ist eine andere Sache. Aber erst geht's mal darum die App zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

eigentlich mach ich das auch so. Also meine Anwendung läuft so auf dem Tomcat. Ich lass Eclipse das immer als .war exportieren und tus dann in den Ordner Webapps. (hat bisher auch immer funktioniert)

Dachte nur, dass das Tomahawk 2.0 Example nicht läuft, wenn Eclipse so viele Fehler bringt, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

Ich hab mal das Example Project mittels import funktion in Eclipse importiert und von da auf den Testserver deployed. Funktioniert wunderbar ohne fehler.

Du kannst das als Basis fuer deine Applikation benutzen dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

ich hab jetzt Tomahawk wieder rückwärts entfernt aus meinem Programm und dabei rausgekommen ist, dass es wohl an dem Schritt lag, dass ich die 
jsf-api.jar und
jsf-impl.jar
rausgenomme hab.

Ich hatte eigentlich gelesen, dass man entweder die myfaces-api und myfaces-impl ODER die jsf-api.jar und jsf-impl.jar benutzt, aber nicht beide.
Stimmt das nicht?


----------



## Mary (6. Mrz 2012)

ich weiß jetzt worans lag. Also der Fehler ist jetzt mal weg, muss nur wieder Tomahawk einbinden und gucken obs dann geht.

Der Fehler war, dass ich
jsf-api.jar und
jsf-impl.jar
rausgenomme hab.

Ich hatte eigentlich gelesen, dass man entweder die myfaces-api und myfaces-impl ODER die jsf-api.jar und jsf-impl.jar benutzt, aber nicht beide.
Stimmt das nicht?


----------



## tagedieb (6. Mrz 2012)

jetzt tut es mich doch ein wenig wundern...

Aber du hast recht. Du musst dich fuer einen Implementierung MyFaces (Apache) oder JSF-Moria (Sun) entscheiden.

Wenn du beide libs deployt hast wird je nach classloader die einte oder die andere Implementierung verwendet. Haengt halt davon ab welche Impl als erstes gefunden wird


----------

